# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  رأي حر..12/6

## اواب محمد

*رأي حر 
اواب محمد 
للمريخ رب يحميه..!! 


سيدخل المريخ غابة الدورة الثانية وحيدا اعزل السلاح والدرع سوى في لاعبيه. 
سيدخل المريخ غمار الدورة الثانية وثلاث قوى تهدده دونا عن منافسه المعروف والمشروع. 
فالحكومة التي دعمت الهلال (منافس المريخ الاول) بالمليارات لتدعيم صفوفه تحت ذريعة المشاركات الخارجية هي أول قوى هددت سير المريخ الصداري في الممتاز، فبدعمها للأزرق اختل ميزان القوة بين الطرفين ومال للهلال بوضوح شديد، وبالتأكيد فان المريخ لن يستطيع منافسة فريق تدعمه الدولة ولا تخص الأخيرة الأحمر بأي دعم. 
سواء قصدت الحكومة أم لم تكن، فإنها بتخصيص دعمها للهلال قد انحازت له وميزته عن الآخرين دون وجه حق. 
ونخشى أن يستمر تمييز الحكومة للفريق الأزرق بدعوى مشاركته إفريقيا حتى نهاية مشاركته. 
وان كانت الدولة ترغب حقا في دعم الرياضة وممثليها خارجيا فان ذلك ينطبق على الجميع، وأولى بالدعم والتمييز المنتخب الاولمبي الذي يعاني عناصره من شح مياه الشرب عقب انتهاء التمارين. 
وليت دعم الحكومة للهلال فقط يهدد المريخ، فالاتحاد العام راعي الأندية والبطولة والمسئول الأول عن كرة القدم في البلاد يقف أيضا جنبا لجنب مع منافس الأحمر. 
سمح الاتحاد العام للهلال بقيد اللاعب أمير ربيع في كشوفاته مع أن اللوائح العامة تحظر ذلك، وليست هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يطوع فيها الاتحاد العام القوانين إرضاء للهلال وحتما لن تكون الأخيرة. 
وقد أوغل الاتحاد في هذا الأمر حتى أصبح لا يستحي من أفعاله، ويضرب بالقوانين عرض الحائط عيانا بيانا دون خوف من احد ودون وضع وزن لأي شيء حتى هيبة الاتحاد نفسه. 
طلبات النادي الأزرق عند الاتحاد أوامر، وتجاوزها من رابع المستحيلات. 
متى يكف الاتحاد العام عن فضائحه التي يلوث بها سمعته والكرة السودانية كل عام..؟!! 
ومتى نشعر بان لنا اتحادا قويا مهابا يستطيع أن يحكم لا أن يحكم..؟!! 
ونضيف إلى دعم الحكومة والاتحاد العام والذي هو من خارج الميدان، الدعم الداخلي واقصد بذلك أصحاب الياقات السوداء. 
يشكل التحكيم تهديدا قويا لمسيرة المريخ، وقد يكون الأكثر تأثيرا لان حكام المباريات هم ملوك الأخضر وقراراتهم لا مرد لها، فصافرة واحدة قصيرة يمكن أن تضع كل جهود المريخ في مهب الريح. 
وتخوفنا من الحكام لم يأت من فراغ، فما شاهدناه سابقا منهم لا يبشر بخير، فقد ضاع حق للمريخ كثيرا بسببهم ونال منافسوه حقا لا يملكونه. 
تسببت قرارات ظالمة ضد المريخ بضياع ألقاب منه، وتسبب كذلك في منح الأزرق ألقابا لا يستحقها. 
فكيف للمريخ أن ينافس في ظل هذه الظروف..؟!! 
كيف وقد انعدم مبدأ العدالة في التنافس، بسبب وقوف كل الأطراف مع احد المتنافسين في حين من المفترض عليها اخذ موقف الحياد..؟!! 
كيف يقف المريخ في وجه أقوى ثلاث سلطات على الإطلاق (الحكومة والاتحاد والتحكيم) إضافة للمنافس القانوني الهلال..؟!! 

كفى انحيازا سافرا، واعدلوا حتى يكتب لكرة بلادي المتخلفة بعضا من النجاح. 
لن تتقدم كرة القدم ورعاتها ينحازون لفريق واحد ويرسمون خارطة طريقه للألقاب بأنفسهم ويكفون عنه عناء ذلك. 
إذا كان الهلال هو الفريق الأول المحبوب، والذي يجب أن ينال كل الألقاب المطروحة، فلا أرى داع للبطولات والمنافسات والصرف عليها والى ما ذلك. 
فقط توجوا بهذه الألقاب الهلال على رأس كل موسم دون عناء وجهد ومباريات وفلق راس، وفضوها سيرة..!! 
وفي النهاية،، لتدعم الدولة الهلال، وليسخر الاتحاد بلجانه طاقاته لذلك، مغضوبا عليهم. 
فللمريخ رب يحميه..!! 


مقتطفات 

أعاد المريخ عجب الزمان وفيصل الميدان، ويا لها من فرحة..!! 
ستكون المتعة والدهشة حاضرة على مدى موسمين على الاقل. 
نبارك للباشا ومحمد كمال إعادة قيدهما بكشوفات اعرق الأندية وأفضلها، ولهما من الشرف الكبير. 
السيد محمد سيداحمد عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام لا يرى مشكلة في غياب مياه الشرب عن لاعبي المنتخب الاولمبي عقب انتهاء التدريبات. 
طيب اذا دي ما مشكلة، المشاكل تبقى كيف..؟!! 
انتو بس ساعدونا بتطويع القوانين لصالح الهلال..!! 
تجنبا للمجازفات، فان من الأفضل عدم مشاركة قلق وباسكال والحضري في لقاء هلال الساحل القادم في بداية النصف الثاني. 
لأنهم مهددين بالإيقاف بالإنذار الثاني في حال نال احدهم انذارا في المباراة المذكورة مما يعني غيابهم عن مباراة القمة بالأسبوع الثاني. 
قال البرير : الهلال غني بموارده الطبيعية. 
الآن فقط، علمنا سر حفر ودفن حوض البط..!! 
..................................................  ...........................................
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عمودك رائع يا اوابينا مشكووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*والله يا اواب 
الحمد لله ان بات لنا هنالك اشراقات تظهر في الاعلام المسمي مجازا بالاعلام المريخي
ماذا يضير ان كتب حسن محجوب وعبدالمجيد عبدالرازق وغيرهم مثل ما كتب اواب؟
..
منطقك تسنده الحجة عن سبب تمييز الدولة او تنظيم المؤتمر الوطني لهليل السجم
دونا عن بقية الاندية والمنتخبات
هاهو المنتخب الاوليمبي يشكو العطش والجوع وكذا الحال بالنسبة للمنتخب الاول 
ونحن نري المليارات تهطل كالسحاب علي قزم العرضة شمال
نحن نري الجوع والمرض والفقر والجهل في حواري بلادي والاموال تذهب لصغير العرضة 
..
لا بارك الله لهم في هذه الاموال ولا وفقهم في صرفها
المساكين والمرضي في بلادي احوج ما يكونون لهذه الاموال وهي تُبذر علي ملهاة 
كم من مريض مات بسبب عدم توفر قيمة الدواء
وكم من جائع قُضي اجله بسبب عدم توفر قيمة الغداء
وكم من شريد تشرد بسبب عدم توفر قيمة المسكن
وكم من طالب ضاع مستقبله مثلي لعدم توفر قيمة الكراس والرسوم والمواصلات وغيرها
..
اموال الشعب تُبذر في غير موضعها هذا غير الفساد الذي استشري
..
قريبا سيصحي شعبي ويحاكم كل من ظلمه واهانه وازلله كما صحت شعوب تونس ومصر واليمن وليبيا وسوريا
وغدا سيتم محاسبة كل اولئك الذين ينظرون الينا اليوم من عليائهم دون ان يوطئوا اقدامهم مواضع الجمر التي 
نوطيها
وغدا لناظره قريب ان شاء الله
...


*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الحبيب اواب 
بقدر ماتالمت لواقع حالنا بقدر ماسعدت لمستقبل الاعلام الاحمر 
ياليتهم مثلك ايها اليافع الحكمة الشجاع
لاخير فى كثير من المحسوبين علينا وهم يسخرون اقلامهم لخدمة الهليل بمصالح احيانا وبجهل احايين كثيره 
يسلم مدادك المعطر بدماء الشهداء وصدق القول
تسلم 
واسأل الله يدينى ولد عشان اسميه 
اواب
قول آميييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

عمودك رائع يا اوابينا مشكووووووووووووووووور



 
تسلم..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

والله يا اواب 
الحمد لله ان بات لنا هنالك اشراقات تظهر في الاعلام المسمي مجازا بالاعلام المريخي
ماذا يضير ان كتب حسن محجوب وعبدالمجيد عبدالرازق وغيرهم مثل ما كتب اواب؟
..
منطقك تسنده الحجة عن سبب تمييز الدولة او تنظيم المؤتمر الوطني لهليل السجم
دونا عن بقية الاندية والمنتخبات
هاهو المنتخب الاوليمبي يشكو العطش والجوع وكذا الحال بالنسبة للمنتخب الاول 
ونحن نري المليارات تهطل كالسحاب علي قزم العرضة شمال
نحن نري الجوع والمرض والفقر والجهل في حواري بلادي والاموال تذهب لصغير العرضة 
..
لا بارك الله لهم في هذه الاموال ولا وفقهم في صرفها
المساكين والمرضي في بلادي احوج ما يكونون لهذه الاموال وهي تُبذر علي ملهاة 
كم من مريض مات بسبب عدم توفر قيمة الدواء
وكم من جائع قُضي اجله بسبب عدم توفر قيمة الغداء
وكم من شريد تشرد بسبب عدم توفر قيمة المسكن
وكم من طالب ضاع مستقبله مثلي لعدم توفر قيمة الكراس والرسوم والمواصلات وغيرها
..
اموال الشعب تُبذر في غير موضعها هذا غير الفساد الذي استشري
..
قريبا سيصحي شعبي ويحاكم كل من ظلمه واهانه وازلله كما صحت شعوب تونس ومصر واليمن وليبيا وسوريا
وغدا سيتم محاسبة كل اولئك الذين ينظرون الينا اليوم من عليائهم دون ان يوطئوا اقدامهم مواضع الجمر التي 
نوطيها
وغدا لناظره قريب ان شاء الله
...




 
تسلم..

يتصارع ممثلو الدولة مع الاتحاد العام حول حفنة من الدولارات خصصت لدعم المنتخبات..(دفعت ما دفعت ح ادفع ما ح ادفع)..

ومنتخب الاولمبي..تجمع ليه قيمة مياه الشرب من المشجعين..

بينما تمطل ذات الدولة الهلال بالملايين لتدعيم صفوفه...!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الحبيب اواب 
بقدر ماتالمت لواقع حالنا بقدر ماسعدت لمستقبل الاعلام الاحمر 
ياليتهم مثلك ايها اليافع الحكمة الشجاع
لاخير فى كثير من المحسوبين علينا وهم يسخرون اقلامهم لخدمة الهليل بمصالح احيانا وبجهل احايين كثيره 
يسلم مدادك المعطر بدماء الشهداء وصدق القول
تسلم 
واسأل الله يدينى ولد عشان اسميه 
اواب
قول آميييييييييييييييين



تشكر الحبيب عظمة...


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييين يا رب العالمييييييييين..!!!


:Bebe20:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*للمريخ رب يحميه ... للمريخ جمهور قادر علي حمايته بإذن ربه ...

مشكور يا رائع علي العمود الممتع ...

كورنر :
ما فضل ليهم إلا يلبسوا أزرق ويلعبوا ليهم في الميدان ...

*

----------


## مناوي

* تسلم يا راقي 
الله ينصر دينك يا اواب وتسلم ايدك وقلمك لوطن المريخ صفوة السودان
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم يااواب والله ماشاء الله عمود رائع جدا
وذي ماقال عظمه اطمنا علي مستقبل الاعلام الاحمر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اواب سلمت يداك وازدان عقلك بكل جديد ومفيد لنا وللزعيم 00كفيت واوفيت 000 وباذن الله رغم الظروف والحال الحرن نحن منتصرين رغم المكائد والدسائس والدعم التحت تحت برضو نحن الصدارة والجدارة 00 الله لايوفقهم مع الجلافيط ويطلعوا مواسير 9 لينية
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الأخ الحبيب أواب !!!
ابرز ماتتميز بــه هو طرحك الجريء والمثير بعيدا" عن المجامله وإرتداء الأقنعه التي غطت وجوه معظم كتاب المريخ 
 فحين يكون الكاتب دائما" ( مع الـحدث ) ويلامس الحقيقه بيده ويعلنها بصوت مسموع 
بعيدا" عن ( الهمس ) !
حتى لو كانت هذه الحقيقه مزعجه لأحـد . فسنبرهن حقـا" على نجاحه .
تقف الكلمات عاجزه أمام روعة ما أقرأ
حين يمتزج الاحساس بروعة الكلمات بعشق المريخ 
فالناتج لن يكون أروع مماقرأت الآن .
الغالي أواب!!!
لك إعجابي الشديد دائماً وأبداً
واعذر كلماتي المتواضعة
والتي لاترقى لمستوى ماكتبت
خالص تحياتي وأعذبها .. دمت بكل ود ومحبة


*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

* كلام سمح و جميل  فى الصميم
  لكن هذا لايمنع المريخ من احراز البطولات اذا اراد
  دعم الحكومة لن يلغى نتيجة مباراة و لن يهزم المريخ امام اى فريق اذا قدر لاعبوه المسؤلية 
  الاتحاد لن يلعب مع الهلال فى الملعب و لن يلعب مع الاندية الاخرى ضد المريخ و لن يهزم المريخ 
  كذلك الحكام و الحكم مهما انحاز لن يستطيع هزيمة اى فريق يلعب من اجل النصر و يبذل الجهد 
   المريخ الان متقدم على الهلال ب 3 نقاط 
    اذا حافظ على هذا الفارق و لم يتخاذل امام  كل الاندية و لم يفقد اى نقطة و تعادل فقط مع الهلال المدعوم هذا فسينال الممتاز و يهزم الحكومة و الاتحاد و التحكيم و كل العقبات 
     الدعم  الذى ناله الهلال لن يضر المريخ فى شئ بل سيكون اكبر دافع له للانتصار باذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حبيبنا الرائع اواب
قلت عبارة اوجزت كل شئ للمريخ رب يحميه
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

للمريخ رب يحميه ... للمريخ جمهور قادر علي حمايته بإذن ربه ...

مشكور يا رائع علي العمود الممتع ...

كورنر :
ما فضل ليهم إلا يلبسوا أزرق ويلعبوا ليهم في الميدان ...



بان الله انا لمنتصرون يا عبدالعزيز..ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 تسلم يا راقي 
الله ينصر دينك يا اواب وتسلم ايدك وقلمك لوطن المريخ صفوة السودان



تسلم الحبيب مناوي..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تسلم يااواب والله ماشاء الله عمود رائع جدا
وذي ماقال عظمه اطمنا علي مستقبل الاعلام الاحمر باذن الله



تشكر  مرتضى على كلامتك الجميلة..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

اواب سلمت يداك وازدان عقلك بكل جديد ومفيد لنا وللزعيم 00كفيت واوفيت 000 وباذن الله رغم الظروف والحال الحرن نحن منتصرين رغم المكائد والدسائس والدعم التحت تحت برضو نحن الصدارة والجدارة 00 الله لايوفقهم مع الجلافيط ويطلعوا مواسير 9 لينية



باذن الله..وكيدهم ان شاء الله في نحرهم..








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alajabalajeeb
					

الأخ الحبيب أواب !!!

ابرز ماتتميز بــه هو طرحك الجريء والمثير بعيدا" عن المجامله وإرتداء الأقنعه التي غطت وجوه معظم كتاب المريخ 
فحين يكون الكاتب دائما" ( مع الـحدث ) ويلامس الحقيقه بيده ويعلنها بصوت مسموع 
بعيدا" عن ( الهمس ) !
حتى لو كانت هذه الحقيقه مزعجه لأحـد . فسنبرهن حقـا" على نجاحه .
تقف الكلمات عاجزه أمام روعة ما أقرأ
حين يمتزج الاحساس بروعة الكلمات بعشق المريخ 
فالناتج لن يكون أروع مماقرأت الآن .
الغالي أواب!!!
لك إعجابي الشديد دائماً وأبداً
واعذر كلماتي المتواضعة
والتي لاترقى لمستوى ماكتبت
خالص تحياتي وأعذبها .. دمت بكل ود ومحبة





الحبيب العجب العجيب..اعجز عن الرد عندما تأتي الكلمات من شخصك..لك كل تحياي وودي..وشكرا على ما سطرته في حقي..واتمنى ان اظل عند حسن ظنك بي يا زعيم..

تسلم..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

 كلام سمح و جميل فى الصميم
لكن هذا لايمنع المريخ من احراز البطولات اذا اراد
دعم الحكومة لن يلغى نتيجة مباراة و لن يهزم المريخ امام اى فريق اذا قدر لاعبوه المسؤلية 
الاتحاد لن يلعب مع الهلال فى الملعب و لن يلعب مع الاندية الاخرى ضد المريخ و لن يهزم المريخ 
كذلك الحكام و الحكم مهما انحاز لن يستطيع هزيمة اى فريق يلعب من اجل النصر و يبذل الجهد 
المريخ الان متقدم على الهلال ب 3 نقاط 
اذا حافظ على هذا الفارق و لم يتخاذل امام كل الاندية و لم يفقد اى نقطة و تعادل فقط مع الهلال المدعوم هذا فسينال الممتاز و يهزم الحكومة و الاتحاد و التحكيم و كل العقبات 
الدعم الذى ناله الهلال لن يضر المريخ فى شئ بل سيكون اكبر دافع له للانتصار باذن الله



 
نعم..

ليتغلب المريخ على السلطات الثلاث سيبذل الجهد المضاعف ان ان يريد الانتصار..قد لا يكون اثر هذا الدعم مباشر لكنه مأثر بشكل كبير..واتمنى ان يكون دافعا للفرقة الحمراء حتى تبدع كما تفضلت..

مشكور  حمزة..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حبيبنا الرائع اواب
قلت عبارة اوجزت كل شئ للمريخ رب يحميه



وسيظل..طالما سار على طريقه المريخ ولم يلجأ للاساليب القذرة كما يفعل البعض..

تسلم الحبيب بلا حدود مريخابي كسلاوي..
                        	*

----------

